

Netanyahu government knew teens were dead as it whipped up racist frenzy - irv
http://electronicintifada.net/content/netanyahu-government-knew-teens-were-dead-it-whipped-racist-frenzy/13533

======
duncan_bayne
Please let's have less of the Islamist propaganda on HN. The article describes
hostilities between Palestine and Israel as "entirely avoidable" while
silently ignoring the fact that Palestinian groups have the liquidation of the
state of Israel as their goal.

This is the private face of Palestinian Islam, courtesy Memri TV:

[http://www.memri.org/palestinian-
media.html](http://www.memri.org/palestinian-media.html)

Read the translated text books, watch the subtitled TV, and see for yourselves
what the Intifada is really about.

~~~
lafar6502
come on, the only propaganda here is your link, totally unrelated to the
article. Is any critique of Netanyahu's methods antisemitism?

~~~
duncan_bayne
No - criticism of Israeli policies is entirely valid, and there are many valid
criticisms that could be made, including over this issue. In addition, to
clarify my own position, I don't think taxpayers money should be spent on aid
to Israel (or any other country for that matter, but that's a different
story).

My objection is to the "electronic Intifada" source. I don't think we need to
give Jew-haters and would-be ethnic cleaners any publicity on HN. Or,
alternatively, we should publicize resources like Memri equally, so that
readers can get a clear view of the ideology behind the Intifada.

Also, re my link bring propaganda: it contains translations of Palestinian
media into English. If you think that constitutes anti-Palestinian or anti-
Islamic propaganda, perhaps you should take the matter up with the Palestinian
Muslims who produced the material in the first place.

~~~
irv
Written by Max Blumenthal though, who I don't think you can correctly describe
as a "Jew-hater".

I submitted it because it was interesting, but also referenced the role
technology had played in the manipulation of the story.

~~~
duncan_bayne
No the name is a bit of a giveaway :-) I found the story interesting, and was
definitely on topic for HN - hence an up vote and comment from me. I just
wanted to make sure that the nature of the Intifada was made clear, lest
justifiable criticism of Israel be used as a smokescreen for the far worse
behavior of the Mujahideen.

